# gym equipment



## carlb1981 (Nov 9, 2011)

Anybody recommend places to get gym equipment online or in northeast I'm wanting to start building up a home gym as its easier for me to do them at home than travel to gym, been looking on eBay for bench and squat rack combo and barbell ez bar etc along with weight plates already have dumbells with up to 50kg weights but need more!!! Any suggestions for else where I could look would be great thanks

Carl


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

I got my basics from Argos when starting out, then built up slowly buying from here > http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/weights_dumbbells_and_bars/10059_0c.html?mkwid=sHgH5K9Hf&crid=9477908345&mp_kw=buy%20weights&mp_mt=e&gclid=COucgM_Iu6wCFUQe4QodbBl9qA


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

If training @ home think powercage for safety

I have http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/power_cages/powertec_workbench_power_rack_black_2011/13503_p.html

but http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/premium-strength-package.php is popular package (takes 200lbs less but still holds 800lbs)


----------



## carlb1981 (Nov 9, 2011)

Cheers guys I'm liking the idea of the power cage packages got plenty room for one and my partner would be no good spotting me so that's my excuse for her sorted when she kicks off that I'm taking up loads of room lol


----------



## carlb1981 (Nov 9, 2011)

Finally got the power rack package from powerhouse fitness and set it all up well worth the money and would recommend it to anyone after a home gym that has the room.


----------

